# Hunting Season, Unexpected Income.



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

You can tell its hunting season when your fenced off and posted property starts to 'Grow' tree stands spontainously.
Four of them on Tuesday, two of them pretty new & nice.
Fence cut at only one spot so far (knock wood)...
Not three feet from the private property/no hunting sign.

So, I have tree stands for sale again this year.
The 'Bumper Crop' was about 5 years ago when I pulled 21 down.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> You can tell its hunting season when your fenced off and posted property starts to 'Grow' tree stands spontainously.
> Four of them on Tuesday, two of them pretty new & nice.
> Fence cut at only one spot so far (knock wood)...
> Not three feet from the private property/no hunting sign.
> ...



what do they drive right out of Chicago and to your place , sounds like you have idiots thick as flies , not so bad here.


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds kinda like Mushroom hunting....


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

They just crowd up on my borders.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

River on one side, one end and half he other side, fish & wildlife habitat, no hunting.
The other end and the other half of side, neighbor, no hunting.
No Nohing, hunting/fishing/hiking ect. Signs on my fence every 30 feet or so,
South end also has 'Danger: Active Gun Range In Use' on the fence.

These morons drive nails/screws/lag bolts into my hardwood trees that produce income,
Mostly because they want to hunt under my fruit trees...

The problem with that is, there backstop is my house windows & solar panels!
They are also 'Down Range' where I shoot in a general direction...

Now, they had to drive up a private drive, including opening a gate to get where they got...
Big signs saying 'PRIVATE DRIVE/PRIVATE PROPERITY'

One idiot put his name on the stand, so today or tomorrow the Sherrif will be serving him with a no trespassing order and informing him his stand is gone...

The very first year I owned the land, no fence yet, I had it posted, so I couldn't sell the tree stands... I could pull them out of the trees with a tractor,
And I could run over them with the tractor,
I just couldn't sell them...

Looks like a forum user about 40 miles up the road is getting a really nice tree stand,
And I'm making $100.
Retail looks like almost $500, good deal for both of us!
This thing doesn't even have all the plastic wrap pulled off it yet...

The guys that do this are almost always City Dwellwers that hunted out here when it was strip mine land, that was almost 18 years ago...
You think they would get a clue!

I haven't had to put up with 'Big City' folks for years,
They have to pump me sunlight out here, and that's the way I like it...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

as I think about this I think your missing potential income 

if a trespassing fine is say 2000.00 you could take down the stand , leave a note that they can call and get their stand back , then offer that the sheriff can serve them the trespassing fine or for 250 dollars a day they can hunt that stand but it's archery only. they can pay you for the days rent for placing the stand or face the fine 250 would be half of what they would loose on a good stand and they keep on the good side of the law.


I did once go out to find my tree stand ladder missing , I drove back into town found a payphone called my dad and told him he talked to the land owner he had given us permission to hunt the place but hadn't told his brother , the brother saw the stand and took down the ladder but could not get the stand because it was locked to the tree the old chain on type that didn't damage the tree , but a padlock was easy to secure to the extra chain


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Got an offer of 12 quarts of light local honey for a tree stand,
Think that's enough or should I hold out for more?

If my golf cart had been a little faster I would have a 4 wheeler & a bow,
Caught a guy coming through the neighbor's fence, but couldn't catch him.
Those 4 wheelers are MUCH faster than my golf cart...
Patched his fence, called him and waiting to hear back if he wants me to go look for a stand...

I should do like grandpa did,
Move the outhouse backwards 4 feet...
On the old home place, it used to get overrun with city hunters,
We used the outhouse cutting & putting up hay...

The city hunters would get there well before daylight, coffee kicking in,
Grandpa just moved the outhouse back about 4 feet!
Judging from the 'Mud' handprints/smears on the door, more than one didnt notice at 4:30 AM


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Let me guess JeepHammer ..... You're in Sullivan county?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

take the honey , good honey isn't cheap and 12 quarts is a fair amount


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

JeepHammer said:


> Got an offer of 12 quarts of light local honey for a tree stand,
> Think that's enough or should I hold out for more?...


 Just paid $34 a gallon for honey so that would be $102.

WWW


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We are selling honey for $4.50 a pound, there are 3 pounds in a guart jar. 

 Al


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

OK, thanks! 
Sounds like a fair deal on the honey.
Its found money, so I'm not greedy,
And I really like that light, sweet honey and don't have a drop.

I'm south of Sullivan county, Dubois/Pike/Daviess county lines,
Taxed by Daviess county, next to the big fish & wildlife area down here,
So I know there won't be a welfare housing area or McMansion development pop up right next to me... 

Most of the fish & wildlife area is open to hunting, what's right next to me is not,
So I get a little relief from 'Hunting Tourism', but a ton of people can't read...


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

WELL! IT's been a productive morning!
Got Honey, have my first 'lease' hunter ever, and sold a couple rifles...
This guy is willing to pay $1,400 cash money to hunt for two weeks, so that sounds like a deal to me!
Didn't know it paid that much or I would have done it earlier...

Showed him around, saw 17 deer while walking the property line, and he just couldn't wait.
Showed him the procedure so I know he's out there, and showed him where he CAN NOT shoot because of my house, shop, solar panels, and went over basic safety, and he doesn't seem like an idiot...

All in all, I think I'll take the rest of the day off and ride my motorcycle before the season is over!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Talk about turning lemons into lemonaide! You've opened a factory! Good work!

Mon


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a friend and his neighbor in south east Wisconsin had a north shore hunt club that leased his farm and the next , he had about 116 acres of swamp and grass as well as hay fields , the neighbor had closer to 350 acre they got licensed as a game farm so that they could release birds , every Sunday morning in the fall and much of the winter when weather was decent , they released about 50 birds a week they had a mail box with a sign in sheet and a map of fields they would come in and sing in for a field then sign out when they were done with that field when they had all left for the day about 2pm we could go try our hand at pheasant hunting 

the hunt club paid the taxes on both farms that is what decided the rent for the year.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

You just have to wonder over the years, if these are all different people, or just the same guys that keep getting their hunting stands "stolen" and then go by another only to discover their new stand has been "stolen" too!

Has anyone ever come to you asking you where their stand is?

Yes, you are really missing out on the income. Instead of grabbing stands and selling them, take them down and leave a note that you have their stand and they need to contact you about getting their stand back and inform them that they can have their stand back as long as they pay rent for the space & hunting privilege.

Don't know how many acres you have, but it sounds like you have quite a bit. All those perfect rental hunting areas could bring in quite a bit.

Both you and the hunter win - you get paid, and they get to hunt without fear that their stand will be stolen again.

And if they don't like your offer, tell them the sheriff will be coming to visit them for tresspassing.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

If it's a bunch of citiots I would just call the sheriff if there's a name or you catch them there. People need to realize there are consequences for their actions. One issue I have is if they are teaching their children that this type of behavior is ok. Glad for the income your getting, maybe someday people will understand.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I used to warn those trespassing that this is private land. A couple Jack a-- just couldn't get it thru their head and I was warning them about every week end. Others would get really irate when told they were on private property with out permission wanting to argue with me.

I found the best thing to do was get a picture of them on my property and their car/truck plate parked along the road. Call the sheriff to go get them and arrest them and press the charges of trespassing.

I hardly have to call the sheriff any more I think the word got out that if they trespass on my place they WILL end up paying a stiff fine.

 Al


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

WE are not near as bad as you say. but its still bothersome! Colorado does not have to be posted. The hunter has to know where he is at...as he/they should! If there's a question, they shouldn't be there!

There is a lot of govt land intermingled with private in my neck of the woods, and as a hunter myself, I can understand the dilemma many face. Most private ground is leased out for hunting.

When I managed a ranch that had a lot of private/public intermingled, I often spoke to hunters about what/where they were at. Very few problems with the numbers of hunters. THe ranch was about 25,000 acres, and 2/3 was private, but some was intermingled. 

Only once did it get hot and argumentive. The DOW did receive a call, and returned a call after the bunch was picked up and in the sheriffs office. I Never followed up on it to see what the fines/prosecution amounted to, it might have been nothing to little? STILL.....THe landowner receives nothing of it!!!!!!

We are the ones providing the habitat, and in many cases trying to improve it!

Now that I'm a landowner I still try to allow many to hunt, cuz I know it's difficult finding places. However it has went from a broader spectrum to select few.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Like littlejoe mentions about the hunter knowing
where they can shoot is similar here....posted private land
It's clear and non resident hunters know....well patrolled and
a conservation officer can arrive on the scene readily with 
a landowner seeing delinquent hunters...
Still, I here some doozy stories of tree stands put up without
permission, game cameras and such for some booty that
the landowner keeps....


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

JeepHammer said:


> WELL! IT's been a productive morning!
> Got Honey, have my first 'lease' hunter ever, and sold a couple rifles...
> This guy is willing to pay $1,400 cash money to hunt for two weeks, so that sounds like a deal to me!
> Didn't know it paid that much or I would have done it earlier...
> ...


What's even better, is now YOUR hunter has a vested interest in keeping the rest of the riff-raff off of your place.

Sounds like a win/win...


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Out 'West', folks kind of have a better concept of 'Land' and not just 'Neighborhoods'...
Here, we have the 'Buck Crazy' guys, $3,000 worth of camo, hunting stands, shotguns or bows,
And they are living in a rented house or apartment IN TOWN...
They OWN NOTHING in the way of acreage.

Now, if it's a neighbor, and he pops one across the fence line, he's welcome to it.
If someone pops one and has to chase it across the fence line, that's not an issue.
I'd much rather he get that deer than let it go to waste...
There is even a provision in Indiana law for collecting a wounded animal off posted ground...

THESE MORONS set up tree stands in direct line of sight of my front windows!
They use big 4 wheel drives to dig HUGE ruts in my farm lanes.
(Ever heard of TREAD LIGHTLY! you idiots?)

I'm an AVID off roader and trail rider, and I RARELY spin a wheel anywhere...
(There is a reason the local 4x4 club is allowed on so much private properly around here, And yet the general 4x4 population will wind up in handcuffs if they catch them)

Before I lived out here full time, SOME DILBERT used my shop door window to sight his slug gun in on!
Not only the door, but cracked the case on my milling machine motor!
Cost me $1,200 for the motor case, another $350 for the door, and I never did catch him... (Probably good for him! I was PLENTY mad at the time...)

With a fence/gates, if I catch a vehicle on the property, something with a title, I have to go through the Sherriff/small claims to get the title, but I'm allowed to keep it.
Anything without a title, I can keep straight away...

Nothing like coming home finding boaters from the river, or 4x4 guys that have been beating up the river bottoms on my patio, water running (I'm on well water, runs the tanks dry, the pump runs, ect.)
Or find a bunch of teenagers out at the lake breaking glass, trashing the place up...

Teenagers I usually just run off, they are stupid and don't know any better,
Adults get the full treatment.
I've chained/locked boats to the dock until the Sherriff arrives, I've blocked in vehicles until the Sherriff arrives, even chained them to trees...

And it's NEVER locals,
When locals show up, they don't trash the place, they don't leave water running, they don't raid the garden for melons or whatever, they don't spin HUGE tires and make big ruts I have to fill in...

If it weren't for strange beer cans in the trash & strange cigarette butts in the butt cans, I wouldn't know they had been there...
I REALLY don't care if people show up... If they act like they have some sense!

Shooting holes in the shelter house roof, shooting the electrical outlets in the shelter house and leaving broken glass all around is NOT acting like they have any sense...

Caught one idiot cutting down BLACK WALNUT trees for firewood!
Anyone know what a black walnut brings on the lumber market??!!
That black walnut grove is part of my retirement plan, that's how much black walnut brings, and this idiot was cutting them for fire wood!
(Took him 5 years to pay for what he cut, and YES, I did take him to court!)

If you want to show up, lay on the floating dock, lounge at the 'Martini Bunker', go do some shooting at the makeshift range, go fishing in the river, NO PROBLEMS.
You come to dump trash, dig ruts, spin donuts in my yard/garden, shoot up the buildings, then we are going to have a HUGE problem...

Set up to hunt FACING MY HOUSE & SOLAR PANELS, we have a problem.

Cut or ride down my fences, we have a problem...

I have hard woods, spent a LOT of time cutting out the 'Scrub', trimming/nurturing the hardwoods...
You want to come pop a few squirrels in the hardwoods, offer me a couple when you are done and we are good...
Come out here and drive lag bolts/screws/nails into the wood I'm going to try to sell, and we have a problem...

It's just common sense, 
They tried to 'Idiot Proof' the world, now we have a generation of idiots.

Pulled another 'Full Condo' tree stand down today, probably went up on Sunday when we weren't here, out riding the Harley...
This thing has a ROOF, camouflaged cloth sides, enough deck you could set up a cot and sleep up there...
4 ea. 3/8" lag bolts screwed into the tree, and nails on the ladder.
Took me an HOUR to get the metal out of the tree...
And that was before my second coffee this morning, which makes it a capitol offense around here!
Aggravate me before coffee & most anything can be a capitol offense!


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Sounds down right dangerous out there by you? Hope you are armed at all times when you are walking around. I'm not sure what I would do there. I know it would be cool to shoot and swim though &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Not dangerous, just dealing with stupid people sometimes...
This used to be mine property, so the ran wild out here.
State got part of it, I got part, neighbor got part,
No longer a party and dumping ground, some people don't get it even after 16 years.

Usually a rifle in the truck, but I'm not paranoid enough to pack around a brick all he time...


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I hear you big time...


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds Like You, Need more Hunters you Know.

Most guys can't hunt everyday and a lot only Hunt part.

Divide it up into sections, Put up your own Blinds in those sections, not hangers actual
Blinds on stilts. Sign on chain at the stairs. Lock on the door.

Make a schedule, Then the guys can pick their section, there Time slot and you know when your hunters are suppose to be their and no ones stepping on toes.

Put the rules in righting and have them sign, with a provision stating any violation is grounds to terminate privilege.

Put in some food plots around the sections, and if legal take car of baiting the areas.

Include it in the Price.

How many acres do you have?


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

45 acres on one plot, 118 on adjoining plot.
Not crazy about people I don't know slinging lead around.
Friends & cousins are one thing, random folks are another.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

JeepHammer said:


> 45 acres on one plot, 118 on adjoining plot.
> Not crazy about people I don't know slinging lead around.
> Friends & cousins are one thing, random folks are another.


Not everyone uses a gun... 

can always request references and have a process to Identify responsible people to lease to.

I'm thinking you already have a bunch of random people doing that.

At least attempting too.

If you had more lease hunters they would put a stop to that.


One guy might stop a little but depending on how that spreads set up, you should be able to host 10 guys. 

Set up as I suggested giving them the chance to pick days and time slots would be very desirable to a lot of hunters.

Having them set up in elevated Blinds and Shooting down mitigates a lot of potential problems. For one you set the stage, for two any shots should not travel two far. Like I said have some rules.

Just a thought.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

The kid dragged out a smaller 6 point buck on sunday,
The dad dragged out a really NICE 8 point buck this morning.
They are wanting to pay for next year already!


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> They are wanting to pay for next year already!


At least one that is not raising an idiot ... what a change for you


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Nice deal.
Make friends and they can be an extra set of eyes keeping watch on your place.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

We get hikers, we get river walkers, we get guys in boats from the river,
Most come and go without any issues at all...

You know how it goes, the top 10% that do EVERYTHING RIGHT,
The bottom 10% that do everything WRONG,
And the 80% in the middle that do most things right...

It's the idiots on '4 Wheelers' that tear the hell out of crops, dig giant holes anyplace there is a standing puddle, throw trash everywhere, ect.
Anyone that lives around farming fields has the same issues, they are hard to catch...

REAL problems the first 5 years or so, we weren't living out here, and this had become a dump and party spot when the coal mine owned it...
Most of those idiots have got the message.

It's the wondering in people that think they can hunt anywhere that are the issue,
Or city folks looking to dump something they can't get rid of in the county land fill.

I let the brother in law hunt and he filled both tags in the same day!

This is the guy that went turkey hunting for the first time, and shot a turkey,
But scared the he!! out of everyone in frozen foods section! :shocked:

(I love that joke!)

Mostly farm ground in the 118 acres, about half farm ground in my 45 acre plot...
Maybe I should consider more paid hunters to help with some of the bills around here.


----------



## WVhillbilly (Mar 11, 2016)

We have a patch of woods right on the edge of our property that I have a 2 person ladder stand in, probably the best spot on the property. Last year I got home from bootcamp in late November and hunted in just fine, when I came home after combat training at the end of December someone had been using it while I was gone (found cigarette butts and a mtn dew bottle at the base of the tree). Needless to say I wasn't any too thrilled.


----------

